# 3 Beeps along with parking brake light flashing



## petropowered (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello,

I have a 2000 Jetta which a while back developed a rather puzzling issue. The parking brake light seems to flash which is followed by three beeps. I originally thought I had a faulty parking brake sensor. However, when I actually stripped out my center console and used my multi meter to check if the switch was faulty, everything checked out okay. I then scanned the car to see what it might be and got the code that my fluid reservoir cap was faulty, so I then replaced the cap and thought the problem was solved. Upon taking the car for a test drive, I had the darn light and three beeps pop up again. Thinking my wire for my cap may have been split, I then checked it out and it was perfectly fine. Any ideas on what it might be??


----------



## Gee_T_eye04 (Aug 27, 2016)

Sorry to bring it back from 6ft under but did you ever figure out the cause? Was the cap the culprit?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ralphyralph5 (Jan 2, 2016)

Gee_T_eye04 said:


> Sorry to bring it back from 6ft under but did you ever figure out the cause? Was the cap the culprit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I want to know too... Mine randomly starts blinking.


----------



## PowerslavePA (Dec 9, 2014)

Low brake fluid.

ER Brake engaged while driving.


----------



## Xbox1234 (Jul 5, 2016)

*3 beeps*



petropowered said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 2000 Jetta which a while back developed a rather puzzling issue. The parking brake light seems to flash which is followed by three beeps. I originally thought I had a faulty parking brake sensor. However, when I actually stripped out my center console and used my multi meter to check if the switch was faulty, everything checked out okay. I then scanned the car to see what it might be and got the code that my fluid reservoir cap was faulty, so I then replaced the cap and thought the problem was solved. Upon taking the car for a test drive, I had the darn light and three beeps pop up again. Thinking my wire for my cap may have been split, I then checked it out and it was perfectly fine. Any ideas on what it might be??


I had the same problem it was low brake fluid


----------

